# Neuer Gaming Rechner!!!!!!



## joel3214 (3. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich möchte mir nächsten Woche einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen und würde 
gerne wissen was ihr davon haltet:


Intel Core2 Quad Q9450 4x2.67GHz BOX  (319.88 €)

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 P35  (83.54 €)

2048MB Corsair PC2-800 C5 KIT TWIN2X20486400C5DHX  (45.30 €)

 XFX 8800GTS 650M 512MB 2xDVI/TV  (263.87 €) 
Lohnt sich eine OC Karte  

Bei Netzteil kenne ich mich nicht aus hoffe da könnt ihr mir was empfehlen.

Festplatte, DVD-Laufwerk und Gehäuse benutze ich weite.

Sollte so im rammen von 800 bis 900€ sein.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps oder Verbesserungsvorschläge geben.

Danke!


----------



## pazifismus (3. Februar 2008)

hy
netzteil würd ich ein http://geizhals.at/a300327.html empfehlen.


----------



## SimsP (3. Februar 2008)

Also ich würd n bisschen stärkeres Netzteil nehmen http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a213913.html. hab ich selbst und es funktioniert perfekt, vor allem ist der PC schön leise. Der Rest von deiner Zusammenstellung sieht korrekt aus. Nur ein Punkt ist noch zu klären. Willst du Vista, oder XP drauf ziehen?


----------



## flipflop (3. Februar 2008)

Das P7 hat 4*20A auf den 12V Leitungen, das E5 "nur" 4*18A.

Die Watt Angaben sind nicht alles  

Leise sind sie definitiv beide.
Die StraightPower Reihe gilt bislang als leiseste NT-Reihe.
Die DarkPower Reihe war bisher immer etwas lauter einzuschätzen. Mit der neuen 7er Reihe scheint sich das geändert zu haben. Leider habe ich noch keine Tests aus für mich relevanten Seiten, aber die ersten Tendenzen deuten darauf hin.


----------



## joel3214 (3. Februar 2008)

SimsP am 03.02.2008 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ein Punkt ist noch zu klären. Willst du Vista, oder XP drauf ziehen?





Will erstmal bei XP bleiben aber in einem halben Jahr oder so Vista draufpacken.


----------



## flipflop (4. Februar 2008)

Bei der Zusammenstellung und da Du später auf Vista wechseln willst, würde ich aufgrund des günstigen Zeitpunkts (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) auf 4GB RAM setzten. Allerdings kannst Du auch günstigeren 800er nehmen.


----------



## joel3214 (4. Februar 2008)

flipflop am 04.02.2008 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Zusammenstellung und da Du später auf Vista wechseln willst, würde ich aufgrund des günstigen Zeitpunkts (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) auf 4GB RAM setzten. Allerdings kannst Du auch günstigeren 800er nehmen.




Lohnt sich denn 1066 ram.
Gegen 800er


----------



## FetterKasten (4. Februar 2008)

also eigtl. müsste bei dem be quiet auch 450watt reichen, das wurde mir auch so empfohlen obwohl mein zukünftiger cpu etwas mehr verbrauchen würde

allerdings frag ich mich: wo kriegst du den cpu her?

ich warte jetzt schon fast nen monat auf die neue reihe

hab mal gehört die soll am 20.1. rauskommen aber ich hab von den dual cores und quad cores nix gefunden


----------



## joel3214 (4. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 04.02.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings frag ich mich: wo kriegst du den cpu her?
> 
> ich warte jetzt schon fast nen monat auf die neue reihe
> 
> hab mal gehört die soll am 20.1. rauskommen aber ich hab von den dual cores und quad cores nix gefunden



Also bei k&m sagen sie das sie ab dem 8.2.08 Verfügbar sein sollen.

Bin jetzt etwas verwirt was die NT angeht reicht jetzt 450 Watt oder Brauche ich mehr  
Will noch eine Soundkarte kaufen und ein paar Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## ormus (4. Februar 2008)

joel3214 am 04.02.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 04.02.2008 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also eigentlich müssten 450 W reichen. allerdings kannst du auch 500 nehmen um etwas luft nach oben zu haben. mehr würd ich auf keinen fall nehmen.

zu deiner frage ganz am anfang. eine 8800 GTS oc würd ich dir nicht
empfehlen, da nur minimaler fps anstieg bei kleineren Auflösungen.
Bei hohen auflösungen und AA und FSAA kann sich die oc karten nicht absetzen.
somit ist kein gutes Preis-,Leistungs-Verhältniss gegeben.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Februar 2008)

joel3214 am 04.02.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> FetterKasten am 04.02.2008 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich würde diesen datums angaben auf keinen fall glauben schenken

hab ich auch gemacht und laut den terminen hätte ich jetzt schon meinen neuen pc aber ich warte immer noch

die termine werden eh dauernd nach vorne verschoben weil die fast nie eingehalten werden


wegen dem netzteil
die neueen 45nm intels verbrauchen weniger strom als die alten und der g92 also bei der graka braucht auch viel weniger als der alte chip bei gtx oder so
die neuen teile sollten also weniger verbrauchen als die aktuellen high end pcs von anderen und sind dann auch schneller

ich warte auch auf die cpus allerdings weiß ich nicht wegen der graka weil da auch diesen monat die 9000reihe rauskommen soll allerding noch nicht eine high end karte in meinem preis bereich laut anderen angaben aber ich warte trotzdem mal ab


----------



## flipflop (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn es sich um eine Karte handelt, reicht ein gutes 450W MarkenNT locker und dreifach.

War ir nur nicht sicher, ob das "*2" in der Aufzählung im ersten Post auf die Ausgänge oder die Anzahl der Karten gedacht war.

Mit einer Karte wird der Rechner vermutlich nicht mal die 250W Grenze erreichen.


----------



## joel3214 (6. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 06.02.2008 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> joel3214 am 04.02.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe auch überlegt auf die 9er reihe zu warten.
Denke mir aber das die high end karten ziemlich teuer werden, so wie die 88gtx beim erscheinen vor einem Jahr.

Zum Netzteil werde nach denn Antworten von euch woll ein 450 Watt NT kaufen.


----------



## rxamax (6. Februar 2008)

Habe mir fast genau das gleich System bestellt und warte jetzt drauf


----------



## joel3214 (6. Februar 2008)

rxamax am 06.02.2008 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir fast genau das gleich System bestellt und warte jetzt drauf



Wo hast denn  denn bestellt ?


----------



## knexi (6. Februar 2008)

joel3214 am 03.02.2008 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte mir nächsten Woche einen neuen Pc zusammenstellen und würde
> gerne wissen was ihr davon haltet:
> ...





ich würde die GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (G92) nehmen, die ist wegen dem neuen Chip viel schneller, und als CPU den C2D E8500, da 4 Kerne kaum ein Spiel nützt.


----------



## SuicideVampire (6. Februar 2008)

knexi am 06.02.2008 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> joel3214 am 03.02.2008 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Das ist eine G92. Aber in der Preisklasse würde ich definitiv 4GB Ram lohnen. Eine OC-Karte lohnt sich eigentlich nur dann, wenn sie nicht teurer als eine normale ist, die 10-15% kriegst Du auch selber hin.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. Februar 2008)

joel3214 am 06.02.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch überlegt auf die 9er reihe zu warten.
> Denke mir aber das die high end karten ziemlich teuer werden, so wie die 88gtx beim erscheinen vor einem Jahr.
> 
> Zum Netzteil werde nach denn Antworten von euch woll ein 450 Watt NT kaufen.



ich wollte mir erst die Point of view 8800gts exo edition kaufen (g92)
ist übertaktet

war in der pcgames hardware auch 1. platz beim graka test

allerdings hab ich die nirgends gefunden und dann hab ich an point of view ne mail geschrieben und die antwort war dass sie nich mehr hergestellt wird

naja schade jetzt wollte ich lieber doch mal warten

die exo war laut pcgames hardware auch teilweise schneller als die ultra und ich mag mir jetzt keine normale gts kaufen weil die ja nich da ran kommen sondern lieber warten

ich persönlich würde nichts übertakten, da garantie futsch ist und außerdem der wiederverkaufswert höher ist wenn die nicht übertaktet wurde
naja ist ansichtssache ich mag das einfach nicht sondern hab lieber die technik so wie sie hergestellt wird


----------



## Kreon (7. Februar 2008)

Wann kommt denn die neue Nvidia Generation raus?
Ist dann schon relativ früh nach dem Release mit nem Preisverfall bei den "alten" GTS' zu rechnen?


----------



## Ernie123 (7. Februar 2008)

joel3214 am 04.02.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Will noch eine Soundkarte kaufen und ein paar Gehäuselüfter.



Also Gehäuselüfter machen den Kohl nicht fett. Ein 80mm Lüfter ohne Beleuchtung dürfte so weit ich weiß bei ca 2 Watt Leistungsaufnahme liegen.

Ich betreibe 7 x 80mm Gehäuselüfter und mein Rechner funktioniert immer noch. Allerdings sind die Lüfter gedrosselt per Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## rxamax (7. Februar 2008)

joel3214 am 06.02.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> rxamax am 06.02.2008 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei K&M. Die haben seit 2 Tagen die Lieferbarkeit leider nicht verändert


----------



## FetterKasten (7. Februar 2008)

rxamax am 07.02.2008 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> joel3214 am 06.02.2008 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seht ihr  
glaubt es erst wenn die ab lager verfügbar sind

hardwarehersteller sind alle unzuverlässig


----------



## joel3214 (7. Februar 2008)

FetterKasten am 07.02.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> rxamax am 07.02.2008 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du wohl recht bei kundm steht jetzt wieder Lieferzeit länger als 2.Wochen    

Wenn das so weiter geht kommen bald die neuen Grafikkarten vor den Prossesorn


----------

